# HYD09733 Smartlock cylinder question?



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Curious, I just had to replace a, BOSS, HYD09733 Smartlock cylinder because it would not function in back drag mode last snow but worked fine pushing. How often are you guys that push a lot of snow during storms having to replace smartlock cylinders? Yearly, 2 yrs, more, never yet? Seems odd to me just the back drag part of the cylinder failed but not the push. Anyways, picked up a new one for $189.00. Just got done installing it and all is great now. I will probably tear this broken 1 apart and see if something is obvious with the malfunctioning valve. Is it possible for debris to cause just the lock function not to work? Sorry for all the questions but I have never tore one of these apart yet. For the $189 price of a new one it does not seem worth trying to rebuild a used old one.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

Okay so I finally got around to tearing the non functioning Smartlock cylinder apart today. Interestingly they are 100% rebuildable so I am not sure why BOSS does not offer complete rebuild kits other than to milk more money out of their customers forcing you to buy a new cylinder. When I took this thing apart there was a lot of fine particulate debris in the entire valve. I see nothing wrong with the internals other than some slight galling on the piston. I have not hooked the cylinder back up to the plow to try it yet but I will tomorrow and repost results.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

There are repair kits offered by boss 

Also where you buying locking cylinders for $189 there $600 Canadian up here


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

2low;2107477 said:


> There are repair kits offered by boss
> 
> Also where you buying locking cylinders for $189 there $600 Canadian up here


I could be mistaken but i do not belive BOSS sells a kit for the smartlock valve portion like the pressure relief spring and the seal down inside that cup. I know they sell the packing and wiper seals but i think thats all.

There is a guy/girl on ebay in NY selling them for $199.99 buy it now or make offer. They keep relisting them one at a time after 1 is sold. I offered them $189.00 and they accepet it every time. Ends up at $213.00 for me with delivery.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

For anyone who cares or may be following this thread, got the old cylinder back on and it works! So for those of you with failing Smartlock cylinders just try tearing them down and cleaning them. In the picture I attached the red lines represent the ONLY thing I replaced during the entire process. That was only due to the sharp threads inside the ram chewing up the O-ring slightly. I didn't want to chance a leak there after putting it back together.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I have only had one that would not go back in sometime. I took it apart and put new seals in it but never tested it. I now have one that once or twice in a snowstorm will not hold when back dragging. I think I will open it up and clean it out. I paid $290 for the one I bought. It was during a snowstorm so I did not shop around. 
Just looked on ebay #199+24 Shipping Or best Offer.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

maxwellp;2107670 said:


> I have only had one that would not go back in sometime. I took it apart and put new seals in it but never tested it. I now have one that once or twice in a snowstorm will not hold when back dragging. I think I will open it up and clean it out. I paid $290 for the one I bought. It was during a snowstorm so I did not shop around.
> Just looked on ebay #199+24 Shipping Or best Offer.


Yeah that is how this one was acting. Would sometimes lock and sometimes not. Then one day just stopped locking all together. Pushing worked fine but it would not lock back dragging. I bought this plow used and I can tell someone was not very careful changing hoses when they blew or broke them. There should not have been that much debris in there. I had more debris in a glass jar that I didn't show in my pictures.

Yep, you found the Ebay ad. I tried to get it for $150 with offer but they came back at $189.00.


----------



## johnnywaz (Oct 16, 2015)

For those of you following this thread, the cylinder I tore apart and cleaned worked perfectly plowing tonight. Back dragged like a champ. Just as good measure I am going to tear them both back down this summer and flush my entire hydraulics. If that 1 cylinder had so many particulates in it i'm sure the other one does to.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

Sounds Good, I am going to try the one I took off.


----------



## Cjortiz (Oct 4, 2019)

Sorry to bring this back from the dead, but how did it end up working out for you replacing them? Mine is having the same issues, just bounces back and forth when back dragging and is slow to return to the V position on my PowerVST. Pushes fine and stays, just bounces when back dragging. By bouncing I mean it goes forward and I have to just hold onto the left side button to help prevent it from going forward


----------



## Cjortiz (Oct 4, 2019)

This is the one


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

The one I cleaned out and put new seals in is still on the shelf. I never used it or had another one fail to work.


----------



## Cjortiz (Oct 4, 2019)

johnnywaz said:


> For those of you following this thread, the cylinder I tore apart and cleaned worked perfectly plowing tonight. Back dragged like a champ. Just as good measure I am going to tear them both back down this summer and flush my entire hydraulics. If that 1 cylinder had so many particulates in it i'm sure the other one does to.


Have you had a chance to run this after you did the repair with the seals? Im running into the same issue right now and wanted to see if replacing the seals was the best option, or if buying a new one would be suffice? Thanks!


----------



## Cjortiz (Oct 4, 2019)

johnnywaz said:


> Curious, I just had to replace a, BOSS, HYD09733 Smartlock cylinder because it would not function in back drag mode last snow but worked fine pushing. How often are you guys that push a lot of snow during storms having to replace smartlock cylinders? Yearly, 2 yrs, more, never yet? Seems odd to me just the back drag part of the cylinder failed but not the push. Anyways, picked up a new one for $189.00. Just got done installing it and all is great now. I will probably tear this broken 1 apart and see if something is obvious with the malfunctioning valve. Is it possible for debris to cause just the lock function not to work? Sorry for all the questions but I have never tore one of these apart yet. For the $189 price of a new one it does not seem worth trying to rebuild a used old one.


Do you have a link for this cylinder that you bought off eBay??


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

This is a 3 year old thread

cheapest I can find - http://www.2040-parts.com/new-hyd09733-boss-snow-plow-smart-lock-cylinder-new-style-06--i175764/

seems to cheap - buy one and let us know if it works.


----------

